# HR44 vs HR54 - Which should I go with?



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

I've been with DirecTV since 2013 now and currently have an HR34 Genie... with all its' problems. I'm to the point that I'm tired of begging DirecTV to do something about it, and am just going to buy an HR44 or HR54 from Solid Signal and activate it with DirecTV and send the 34 back to them. 

My dilemma is which one should I get, the HR54 or the HR44? I'd rather go with the 54 and future proof myself for 4k down the road, but most of the comments on here indicate that the HR44 runs very well. I don't want to get a 54 and have the same issues I have with my 34.

Anyone have any hands on experience with both?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm not thrilled with my HR44-700. Makes a nice server, but I don't use it as a main DVR. I tried to record _The Civil War_ and it only recorded the first episode (please don't question the way I set up the recording, I know how to do it properly). That was just one of several disappointments I've had with it. The 54 is new and new is never good with D*'s DVRs. I think if I had a choice I'd go with the 44. I'm not sure the 54 is 4K capable.

Rich


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Well since you are buying I would go with the 54 since is the newer DVR, this does not mean there is something wrong with the 44. Both are very comparable units at the moment. The 54 is not 4K via HDMI but can do 4K via RVU 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Solid Signal probably won't sell you an HR44/54 if you have an HR34 still on your account....


----------



## tomspeer46 (Nov 17, 2011)

There is currently no difference in performance between the HR44 and HR54, when they are running the same release of software. The 54 will not do caller ID, because it has no phone jack. The HR54, being a little newer design, may have features useful for passing real-time 4K to clients, in the future. Either of them are much better than a HR34. Personally, I would go with the HR54, if there were no difference in price to you. The HR54 appears to be less cost to manufacture, because they have eliminated superfluous hardware.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Rich said:


> I'm I tried to record _The Civil War_ and it only recorded the first episode (please don't question the way I set up the recording, I know how to do it properly). That was just one of several disappointments I've had with it. The 54 is new and new is never good with D*'s DVRs. I think if I had a choice I'd go with the 44. I'm not sure the 54 is 4K capable.
> 
> Rich


Oh well, I guess it's the usual strange hit or miss performance among the various DIRECTV receivers.

Series recording the same Ken Burns "The Civil War" here on my HR54 from local PBS KOCE-DT and every episode has properly recorded so far. The HR54 is also working great so far like night day over my previous HR34.

Just hope DIRECTV doesn't screw it up with future firmware updates.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> Oh well, I guess it's the usual strange hit or miss performance among the various DIRECTV receivers.
> 
> Series recording the same Ken Burns "The Civil War" here on my HR54 from local PBS KOCE-DT and every episode has properly recorded so far. The HR54 is also working great so far like night day over my previous HR34.
> 
> ...


Yeah, no issues on my 44 with the series either.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> Solid Signal probably won't sell you an HR44/54 if you have an HR34 still on your account....


This was my understanding as well.


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> This was my understanding as well.


I thought Solid Signal would sell anything, then you just called DirecTV to activate it? And thus they send a box for the 34? I thought Solid Signal was just a put it in the cart and checkout again thing now?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

They have to verify your account I believe and if there is already one genie on it they aren't allowed to sell you another. May need to deactivate the HR34 first then you should in theory be able to order one through then since it won't be listed on the account. Stupid really. But I get why.


----------



## Blackloz (Aug 23, 2011)

That's my understanding as well. Why would a online retailer care what equipment you have? It's not really their problem as it's the end users responsibility to activate their own receivers.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Because if solid signal won't do that then DIRECTV won't let them sell the boxes in the first place. It's kind of a, do it the way we want or don't do it at all because we don't want to deal with mad customers when they find out they can't have two genies. I really can't blame either of them for that. I do blame DIRECTV for not allowing two or more in the first place by now though.


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

Hrm sounds like Amazon gets my business then. Most there report no issues swapping with DirecTVs phone support

Thanks everyone for the feedback too. I've tried to get DirecTV to swap me in the past with no luck. It's to the point that it is worth the $299 to eliminate the aggravation (and my wife's complaining about the 34). I think based on the feedback I'll go for the 54. I don't need the missing features, and better to be future proofed for awhile at least


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> Oh well, I guess it's the usual strange hit or miss performance among the various DIRECTV receivers.
> 
> Series recording the same Ken Burns "The Civil War" here on my HR54 from local PBS KOCE-DT and every episode has properly recorded so far. The HR54 is also working great so far like night day over my previous HR34.
> 
> ...


Found out the same thing happened on 24-500. Kinda puzzling. No conflicts, just didn't record all the episodes. No problem since my Fire TV box has the PBS app and the whole series is on it. Watched episode 1 last night.

Rich


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I have issues with most PBS series. I end up every week selecting each episode to record. That plus the issue that many episodes are new to the US but have been playing elsewhere so they aren't listed as new. I also find PBS may advertise Sunday at 8:00 and local PBS decides to broadcast Monday at 7:00. So I don't judge recording capability on accuracy of PBS recording.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> The HR54 is also working great so far like night day over my previous HR34.
> 
> Just hope DIRECTV doesn't screw it up with future firmware updates.


That's pretty much a given.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CTJon said:


> I have issues with most PBS series. I end up every week selecting each episode to record. That plus the issue that many episodes are new to the US but have been playing elsewhere so they aren't listed as new. I also find PBS may advertise Sunday at 8:00 and local PBS decides to broadcast Monday at 7:00. So I don't judge recording capability on accuracy of PBS recording.


Good to know. I rarely record any PBS content and I was surprised that both my HR44-500 and one of my 24-500s had problems recording _The Civil War. _ Didn't really matter, I have five streamers that have the PBS apps on them and all of them put out content in 1080p. I've watched 3 episodes so far on them. Don't know why I bothered to record them.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

unixguru said:


> That's pretty much a given.


Yup, and from what I've read, the 54 is cheaper to make. Kinda sounds like it might behave like a 24-100.

Rich


----------



## Michael - AZ (Nov 28, 2007)

I posted a similar message to this on a different topic yesterday (response to: "I upgraded my HR34 today"). After experiencing the Slow, and getting slower HR34, I finally have had enough. With the Fall shows coming out next week, I decided to make my decision. I went on-line yesterday morning and ordered an HR44 from Solid Signal, and finalized the purchase. The on-line purchase menu did not ask me if I already had a Genie. In the early afternoon, I got a call from Solid Signal (Michelle). She called to ask me if I already had a Genie. I told her I had the HR34, and told her why I was purchasing the HR44 (Slowness of the HR34). She knew all about the problem, and only asked me if my intention was to disconnect the HR34 and send it back to DirecTV (told me she is required by DirecTV to ask that question). I told that was exactly what I was going to do. There was no requirement for me to disconnect my HR34 prior to ordering the HR44. My HR44 will be here on Thursday of this week. Hope this helps.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Michael - AZ said:


> I posted a similar message to this on a different topic yesterday (response to: "I upgraded my HR34 today"). After experiencing the Slow, and getting slower HR34, I finally have had enough. With the Fall shows coming out next week, I decided to make my decision. I went on-line yesterday morning and ordered an HR44 from Solid Signal, and finalized the purchase. The on-line purchase menu did not ask me if I already had a Genie. In the early afternoon, I got a call from Solid Signal (Michelle). She called to ask me if I already had a Genie. I told her I had the HR34, and told her why I was purchasing the HR44 (Slowness of the HR34). *She knew all about the problem*, and only asked me if my intention was to disconnect the HR34 and send it back to DirecTV (told me she is required by DirecTV to ask that question). I told that was exactly what I was going to do. There was no requirement for me to disconnect my HR34 prior to ordering the HR44. My HR44 will be here on Thursday of this week. Hope this helps.


In all fairness to SS, they are not going to dismiss the reason for you to be buying from them. They will agree to whatever you say is the reason for speeding the money there. Hey, I would as well.


----------



## Michael - AZ (Nov 28, 2007)

Totally agree with what you said. My only point was that a few responders appeared to believe that one must deactivate their current HR34 before they could order the HR44 or HR54. Think we're saying the same thing. Just wanted to clarify that one point.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well glad it works that way now but for a while people said it didn't work that way. Which is silly IMHO. It should work just as it did for you.


----------



## Michael - AZ (Nov 28, 2007)

Thought I would let everyone know. I received my brand new HR44 from Solid Signal today. I disconnected my HR34 and hooked up the new HR44. Called DirecTV to activate the HR44. Everything went great. The CSR was great. I asked if they would be sending me a box so that I could return my HR34. She told me that I had a choice. Sometime next year, DirecTV will start allowing a 2nd Genie in each household. She said I had the option of holding on to my HR34 until they approved multiple Genies, or I could return it. There would be no extra charge for holding on to it. I asked "if and when that happens" will I then have to return my HR24. She told me "No". If I return my HR34, and then ask for a 2nd Genie next year, I would be charged for it. Told her I would probably hold on to my HR34 because when the time comes, the HR34 has twice the hard drive capacity of the HR24. She told me that she would do the same thing.

Bottom line. I do not have to return the HR34, and I will not be charged for it. Just thought you would like to know.

BTW - The HR44 makes the HR34 (which was getting really slow) look like it was moving in slow motion.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

We'll see what happens. I'm skeptical, but we'll see. Of course there are quite a few homes that couldn't currently support 2. Lots of swm lnbs out there that max out at 8 tuners. 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Do keep a careful eye on your account to make sure you don't get charged a non-return fee.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

carl6 said:


> Do keep a careful eye on your account to make sure you don't get charged a non-return fee.


I'd advise calling back and seeing what the next CSR says. In my experience if you call three times you get three different answers, even to a true/false question! 

Even if they start allowing a second Genie next year, there's little chance a CSR is going to know about it ahead of anyone here. And it doesn't make sense they'd let you keep it for a year. Plus, even if this is all true, wouldn't you rather return the HR34 now and get a newer Genie as your second one when the option became available?

I'm willing to bet heavily if you hold onto it, you'll either get a return box in the mail in a few weeks, or get a NRF fee assessed on your bill in a few months.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I had to get my folks HR34 replaced last year. I had to use a third party to order one and then swap. They never have asked for it back or charged them for it. I'd call and have a box sent for it but I'd rather not allow anyone else to have to deal with a broken HR34 that's been refurbished. So I figure it's one less HR34 on the market.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Yep;

Be very careful following that advice. Had a CSR tell me I could keep a deactivated R15 SD DVR years ago that I took up on. Only to have an NREF for it show up on my bill a few weeks later as well as some warehouse calling me asking where the receiver is.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael - AZ (Nov 28, 2007)

As a "precaution" I called back to DirecTV yesterday, and talked with another CSR. Told him exactly what I had been told the day before by another CSR. He looked at my account, and informed me that HR34 units were still considered units that needed to be returned. He told me that usually, this means that a return box would likely be shipped automatically within a day or two of my de-activation. I told him I wanted to make sure that I wouldn't be billed for holding on to a unit that should be returned. He advised me (and I totally agree with this advice), that I should call again this coming Tuesday or Wednesday to make sure again that a return box has (or has not) been sent. Totally agree with the advice given to me on this forum. Will let everyone on this forum know what happens next. He even told me that all CSR's are not giving out the same information (correct or incorrect).

Thanks for your advice.

Michael


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Michael - AZ said:


> As a "precaution" I called back to DirecTV yesterday, and talked with another CSR. Told him exactly what I had been told the day before by another CSR. He looked at my account, and informed me that HR34 units were still considered units that needed to be returned. He told me that usually, this means that a return box would likely be shipped automatically within a day or two of my de-activation. I told him I wanted to make sure that I wouldn't be billed for holding on to a unit that should be returned. He advised me (and I totally agree with this advice), that I should call again this coming Tuesday or Wednesday to make sure again that a return box has (or has not) been sent. Totally agree with the advice given to me on this forum. Will let everyone on this forum know what happens next. *He even told me that all CSR's are not giving out the same information (correct or incorrect).*
> 
> Thanks for your advice.
> 
> Michael


Amazing!!!! But can we expect any better???


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Michael - AZ said:


> As a "precaution" I called back to DirecTV yesterday, and talked with another CSR. Told him exactly what I had been told the day before by another CSR. He looked at my account, and informed me that HR34 units were still considered units that needed to be returned. He told me that usually, this means that a return box would likely be shipped automatically within a day or two of my de-activation. I told him I wanted to make sure that I wouldn't be billed for holding on to a unit that should be returned. He advised me (and I totally agree with this advice), that I should call again this coming Tuesday or Wednesday to make sure again that a return box has (or has not) been sent. Totally agree with the advice given to me on this forum. Will let everyone on this forum know what happens next. He even told me that all CSR's are not giving out the same information (correct or incorrect).
> 
> Thanks for your advice.
> 
> Michael


CSR's are a luck of the draw with any service provider. Always get their name and ID number. Tends to keep things honest and professional.


----------



## Michael - AZ (Nov 28, 2007)

*Update* - After giving DirecTV about a week, I called again this morning to verify what I had been told earlier. This is the 3rd CSR that I have talked to.....and Surprise.....I got another different answer. After explaining that I still had an HR34 (that had been deactivated because I activated an HR44), I wanted to make sure about whether or not I had to return the HR34 (explaining to them what the 1st CSR had told me). After being put on hold for a while, she came back to me and told me that there was no request in their system regarding me requesting a box to ship their HR34 back to them. She told me that she put in the request for the shipping box to be sent to me, and that I should have it in a few days.

I guess the message is as follows: Apparently, there are quite a few locations across the country where there are groups of CSR agents ready to help answer questions, or provide service to DirecTV customers. What is also apparent is that no two CSRs have been given the same training. I would think that for some important questions (which I believe mine was), that there should have been one common answer.....send our unit back to us. You don't get to keep your HR34. I told her that when I called to activate my HR44, I fully expected DirecTV to send me a shipping box. Being told by the 1st CSR that I wouldn't have to send it back, caught me by surprise. Perhaps DirecTV was looking to make a couple extra bucks by charging me for failing to return their unit. Whatever, the reason, thought you might find this story interesting.

The valuable lesson to be learned here is that regardless of what one CSR tells you, if there is a monetary consideration, it might be worth your effort to verify by calling again, talking to another CSR, and find out if the stories match.

Michael


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Personally I suggest you set it aside and not do anything g else about it till either a box shows up or you get a bill for it then fix it then. I don't think you will ever see a box or a bill myself.


----------



## Michael - AZ (Nov 28, 2007)

Already have it set aside in a safe place. I guess, considering what has already transpired (i.e., totally different stories from each CSR), you might have a great point.

Thanks


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

slice1900 said:


> I'd advise calling back and seeing what the next CSR says. In my experience if you call three times you get three different answers, even to a true/false question!





Michael - AZ said:


> *Update* - After giving DirecTV about a week, I called again this morning to verify what I had been told earlier. This is the 3rd CSR that I have talked to.....and Surprise.....I got another different answer.


And to think some people think I'm kidding when I suggest you get three different answers! :sure:


----------



## Michael - AZ (Nov 28, 2007)

*Update:* Well, it's been over a month now, and I still have not received the box to send back my HR34 (which is what the last CSR told me). Nothing has happened on my billing either. The HR 34 is still in a safe place, and it looks like it will be there quite a while. I think "inkahauts" (above) has this whole thing nailed.


----------



## MrLatte (Aug 19, 2007)

Here's a question: Can you watch your old recordings on a deactivated HR34?


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Gary16 (Oct 8, 2006)

Michael - AZ said:


> *Update:* Well, it's been over a month now, and I still have not received the box to send back my HR34 (which is what the last CSR told me). Nothing has happened on my billing either. The HR 34 is still in a safe place, and it looks like it will be there quite a while. I think "inkahauts" (above) has this whole thing nailed.


I had an HR24 replaced a month ago and so far no box or other mention of returning the bad one. But I have it stored safely.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Gary16 said:


> I had an HR24 replaced a month ago and so far no box or other mention of returning the bad one. But I have it stored safely.


I've got a bunch of old HRs in my shed. I'm not paying anything for one they suddenly want back. They can stay out there forever.

Rich


----------



## Gary16 (Oct 8, 2006)

Rich said:


> I've got a bunch of old HRs in my shed. I'm not paying anything for one they suddenly want back. They can stay out there forever.
> 
> Rich


I've still got all the old old receivers from the original RCA to boxes from Sony, Panasonic, Hughes, and more. Of all those Pre-HD pre-HDMI boxes the Panasonic had the sharpest picture by far but was so slow it would make any of the current slow boxes look like triple crown winners.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Gary16 said:


> I've still got all the old old receivers from the original RCA to boxes from Sony, Panasonic, Hughes, and more. Of all those Pre-HD pre-HDMI boxes the Panasonic had the sharpest picture by far but was so slow it would make any of the current slow boxes look like triple crown winners.


I dumped all of them a couple years ago. Don't know why I hung on to SD DVRs.

Rich


----------



## palmgrower (Jul 18, 2011)

MrLatte said:


> Here's a question: Can you watch your old recordings on a deactivated HR34?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


Great question, may save me some time.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

tomspeer46 said:


> There is currently no difference in performance between the HR44 and HR54, when they are running the same release of software. The 54 will not do caller ID, because it has no phone jack. The HR54, being a little newer design, may have features useful for passing real-time 4K to clients, in the future. Either of them are much better than a HR34. Personally, I would go with the HR54, if there were no difference in price to you. The HR54 appears to be less cost to manufacture, because they have eliminated superfluous hardware.


The solid signal website review basically agrees with you but states that the HR54 is slightly louder than the HR44, do you find the hard drive somewhat louder? Also is it possible with either the 44 or 54 to have audio going out to an AV with video going out via HDMI and being able to have both function at the same time? If Directv sends out a tech install for a Genie, are they still sending out 34's to the tri state area? I assume if they do give you a 44, no chance it will be new, correct? Is it worth it to purchase a new HR44 from Amazon? Thanks.


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

I thought I read the HR54 was a lot faster than the HR44. And something about 2 Terabytes of recording space. Correct me if I'm wrong guys...

Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Don't have a 54 to compare to my 44 as to speed, but both have only a 1TB drive in them (stock).

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

ericknolls said:


> I thought I read the HR54 was a lot faster than the HR44. And something about 2 Terabytes of recording space. Correct me if I'm wrong guys...
> 
> Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk


No difference in drive space and I've not seen any difference in speed. HR44 and 54 both are a lot faster than the 34.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yep, speedwise they are identical. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

OK...I know Solid Signal has a write up about the HR54's advantages over the HR44. Maybe there is negligible difference but not much like you guys have said. I downloaded the PDF for the HR54. I will report my findings later.

Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Rich said:


> Yup, and from what I've read, the 54 is cheaper to make. Kinda sounds like it might behave like a 24-100.
> 
> Rich


A perfect setup for me is all HR24-300s with all upgraded drives or on one tv with a H24-700 and the rest HR24-300s


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tylorert said:


> A perfect setup for me is all HR24-300s with all upgraded drives or on one tv with a H24-700 and the rest HR24-300s


What's a 24-300?

Rich


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Rich said:


> What's a 24-300?
> 
> Rich


oops I ment 200!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tylorert said:


> oops I ment 200!


 :rolling:


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

It says in the HR54 article: It's faster, more efficient and simpler than any DVR before it! You are right about it being able to record 1 Terabyte of what you choose. 200 hours of HD recording at most - Similar to the HR44. It is a little louder than HR44. It works in IR and RF modes. An external eSATA port can let you expand that to almost limitless numbers of recording. Reviewers said it was a disappointment. It has a 7 channel SWM requirement. It doesn't have 8 tuners. It is basically for 4K programming. There you have it. 

Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

ericknolls said:


> It says in the HR54 article: It's faster, more efficient and simpler than any DVR before it! You are right about it being able to record 1 Terabyte of what you choose. 200 hours of HD recording at most - Similar to the HR44. It is a little louder than HR44. It works in IR and RF modes. An external eSATA port can let you expand that to almost limitless numbers of recording. Reviewers said it was a disappointment. *It has a 7 channel SWM requirement.* It doesn't have 8 tuners. It is basically for 4K programming. There you have it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk


only on a reverse band LNB, all other systems, it requires 5 tuners

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

ericknolls said:


> It says in the HR54 article: It's faster, more efficient and simpler than any DVR before it! You are right about it being able to record 1 Terabyte of what you choose. 200 hours of HD recording at most - Similar to the HR44. It is a little louder than HR44. It works in IR and RF modes. An external eSATA port can let you expand that to almost limitless numbers of recording. Reviewers said it was a disappointment. It has a 7 channel SWM requirement. It doesn't have 8 tuners. It is basically for 4K programming. There you have it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk


I have used both the HR44 and HR54 (in fact I have both sitting side by side, so can easily compare them). I do not see any noticeable difference as a user of either unit. They are pretty much the same speed, neither seems to be louder or quieter. The only real difference is the HR54 is capable of supporting 4K while the HR44 is not. The 7 SWM channel has to do with using bonded transponder pairs for 4K broadcasts, and that is not happening yet. However, if you install an HR54 I would recommend you allow support for 7 tuners (in other words, don't pair it with another 2-tuner DVR on an 8 channel SWM system).

In the absence of 4K, either unit should serve you equally.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

carl6 said:


> I. However, if you install an HR54 I would recommend you allow support for 7 tuners (in other words, don't pair it with another 2-tuner DVR on an 8 channel SWM system).
> 
> In the absence of 4K, either unit should serve you equally.


 in the absense of a reverse band LNB it makes no sense to waste 2 tuners "just because" the HR54 will only take 7 tuners when is connected to a reverse band LNB.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

